

Police pull over and stop Google driverless car in Washington, D.C. - andyman1080
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/07/police-stop-google-driverless-car-in-washington-d-c.html

======
kevincennis
Better headline: "Police officer stands near parked car".

------
zheng
Flagged. Seriously, how did this get upvoted? It is a picture of a police
officer standing somewhat close to a google car. A tl;dr would be longer than
the story because there is literally no text.

------
ynniv
This isn't a story. Google's current self driving cars are normal cars with an
especially intelligent cruise control. They are at all times legally driven by
a person, (s)he just might not have their hand on the wheel. Without any
additional information, this is just a normal driver being pulled over.

------
SlipperySlope
Yeah, someday maybe closer in the future than many think, the headline will be
" _driverless police car_ pulls over ..." - probably in a war zone.

------
tocomment
Was anyone in it? How did the car know to pull over? How was it able to find a
safe spot to pull over?

------
pavel_lishin
This isn't much of a story.

